# Cricket & Family Pics



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I managed to get some pictures of the family pets today...all except for Bentley, who was busy running around outside with the kids, and the two older cats, who will not participate in the reindeer games, if you know what I mean. Anyway, enjoy!

Phineas:









Fishi:









Cricket, Sake & Sushi:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh how CUTE !! Your cats are just beautiful, Kim! I really love the one of the 3 doggies on the couch. Makes me smile.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pictures. Is Phineas a chinchilla persian? Are both of the other 2 dogs Shih-tzu's? Crickett has nice coloring. Such a nice pet family. Do you have 4 cats?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, where did these other dogs come from? I knew you had cats and a few tortoises...but how come I never knew you had more pups? cute, cute, and more cute.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sake and Sushi are both shih tzus. They are half-brother and sister and will be 2 in February. Bentley (not pictured) is our English Springer Spaniel...he just turned 3 in September. Cricket will be 1 in January. AND...we have 4 cats....Coco, Lilette & Fishi are rescues, and Phineas is a persian...his breeder said he's a silver tabby. AND our 3 kids are 8, 6 and 5. It's a busy house.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I guess it is a busy house. I thought mine was bad at one point we had 2 dogs, 2 cats, 1 rabbit, 1 hamster and a crayfish and of course 1 son. Now we have 2 dogs and 1 cat and of course my Joshy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pictures, Kim. The cats have amazing eyes.


----------

